# Website lazersteve



## Slochteren (May 18, 2015)

Is it just me having trouble with the website http://goldrecovery.us/site.asp?


----------



## butcher (May 18, 2015)

http://goldrecovery.us/forum_search.asp


----------



## Slochteren (May 18, 2015)

Wenn i want to go to the shop i get:

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server error '80040e4d'

Login failed for user 'lazersteve'.

/pricing.asp, line 68


----------



## sokon (May 18, 2015)

I confirm that the lasersteve has a problem with his site. 
Too bad, because there was a lot of knowledge on it


----------



## necromancer (May 19, 2015)

wonder if lasersteve knows about this ?

i would email him but can not access his email address without getting on his site.


----------



## sokon (May 19, 2015)

Someone knows him personally? 
His latest post is from May 30. I sent him email a month ago but He did not answer... 
I hope that he is OK and healthy...


----------



## EcoManiac (May 19, 2015)

I was disappointed to see the error banner. This is my 1st season processing CPUs and was/am looking to pick up some basic items. I can find what I was looking for elsewhere but want to give Steve my business first after all the free education I've gained here from him and others. Hope he is well and store website glitch gets cleared up soon


----------



## nickvc (May 19, 2015)

Could be he is really busy earning money which he doesn't running his site. I recommend patience if you really need his materials and hope he does return, in honesty his work load has increased exponentially and it may well be you missed the boat from when he had enough time to supply members materials cheaply and certainly quickly.


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2015)

My hosting service migrated the database to a new server name which crashed the page. 

All is fixed now. 

Steve


----------



## maynman1751 (May 20, 2015)

Thank You much Steve!


----------



## EcoManiac (May 27, 2015)

nickvc, I have patience and totally understand increased workload as I've had little time for myself. Work Work Work. Happy to say I just completed a purchase.
Thanks Steve!


----------

